# Taurus M44



## a1huntingsupply (Jun 23, 2007)

My Taurus


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a hog hunter if I ever saw one. One good looking revolver.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

That one looks identical to the one I used to own. Very nice a1huntingsupply. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet:watching:


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Love this gun, I just picked mine up about two weeks ago, gotta love the ports


----------

